# How to make?



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

My chicks fond of me? (Letting me hold them?) :$


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

just pick them up for several minutes at a time, let them get used to you. also just hang out with your flock and they will soon get used to having you around.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Baby chickens are like men, they will do nearly anything for treats. 

Feed them by hand, and then hold out food, and they will start to come to you, then they will begin to run to you, then they will crawl all over you to see what you have. Just like men.


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Is just the way we are. You women love it too, don't you?


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Spend a couple 5-10 minute sessions with your birds each day. Give them treats, pick them up and hold them, talk to them, etc. After doing this for a few weeks, the chicks will be more used to you. You can begin to call them by name and let them come to you when called. It is just like training a dog, except they are a lot smaller and require a lot more attention! I hope this helps!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Depends on the man. ;-)


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I tried the food in hand thing but they're stubborn!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

keyman said:


> is just the way we are. You women love it too, don't you?


:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> I tried the food in hand thing but they're stubborn!


Give it some time and do what I said. Try talking to them for a few days and let them get used to your voice. lay your hand down in their box and let them run over it and get used to it being there. After doing this, you can begin to add feed in the palm of your hand and let them take their time going to peck at it. Just be patient! That is the key!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Umm......
....


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> Umm......
> ....


??? What ???


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

KeyMan said:


> Is just the way we are. You women love it too, don't you?


We are the treats.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Sooo, back to the subject


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I apologize, I get carried away. But really, treats and petting them alot is the best way, but it won't be done overnight. It takes time to build trust.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

What was the subject? Oh yeah. Treats and taming baby chicks.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> I apologize, I get carried away. But really, treats and petting them alot is the best way, but it won't be done overnight. It takes time to build trust.


Umm, so what can I use for treats?


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Mealworms work great!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Mealworms, chops vegs from the kitchen, mash, sunflower seeds. What chickens like.


----------

